# ViP722K - L6.68 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

6.68 is rolling out. Discovered I got it on 9/28 after noticing the color scheme in the various "favorites"guide was different.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got it last night. I only noticed a few things.
1. Performance seems a bit snappier since 667 was on
2. Color schema as you noted
3. In broadband setup = now an IP devices selection. I suppose this is for the upcoming Google TV.


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

This interesting to me at least, the VIP722K that got 668 now appears under "Other Devices" in my Windows 7 Ultimate network display. Clicking it pops up a window with some properties and two links back to the 722K that don't work.


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

You just got 668? I haven't been following the software updates for a while. Tonight I noticed the DVR menu was completely different (UGLY) and the version is L670. I came here to see what's up and I don't see anything about 670. Anyone else?

Just notice you said 722K. I have a 722


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Ddavis said:


> This interesting to me at least, the VIP722K that got 668 now appears under "Other Devices" in my Windows 7 Ultimate network display. Clicking it pops up a window with some properties and two links back to the 722K that don't work.


Same here on my Vista. If nothing else, it has the 722K serial number conveniently on my computer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

L6.68 was a blimp, now it's not spooling.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Got 6.68, noticed the same things as above, but the big thing is my random pixelization on a few channels, mostly MTV which was on sat. 129 trans. 17, seems to be fixed. I hope it stays like this.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Got 668 also. Here's a new one
From the recorded shows screen, select edit - I wanted to deleted several shows at once
Note that some shows are in folders. Select a folder, it opens. Hit info on a show, see the info, then cancel.
The folder closes.
Previously, the cancel would take you back to the folder contents.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's puzzling me ... NO new FW_ID, but you getting it ? Are you aiming to 61.5W EA ?
Just check it - nope.

I think it was short lasting spools.


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

I got 6.70.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

joedoe said:


> I got 6.70.


That's for the ViP 722, not the ViP722*k* which is what this discussion is about.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184748 is the thread for the ViP 722 and L670.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Dish seems to fix one thing and mess up something else...

Last night watching ABC 3 shows straight, major pixelization once during the show, the whole screen turned green and pixelated for a couple seconds then cleared up, hopefully just an ABC problem.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got L668. Ugh, why green for all sub?

I'll check it out later.



dmspen said:


> Got 668 also. Here's a new one
> From the recorded shows screen, select edit - I wanted to deleted several shows at once
> Note that some shows are in folders. Select a folder, it opens. Hit info on a show, see the info, then cancel.
> The folder closes.
> Previously, the cancel would take you back to the folder contents.


Same here. Also happens when you press INFO on a program in the folder.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Found it - 129W tp30 (so check your Sysinfo and signal level on the tpn):

```
PID=085Dh
 DownloadID: 27RC (00/00)
 Upgrading FW :
 L668:'L100'-'L667'
 L668:'L100'-'L667'
 New FW: 'L668'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-8][13][0-2]' & 'RM[BDF-HKMNQ-T].': {ViP722k}  
 R0084587379-R0109566176 
 R0110151038-R0110151038
```


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't hold your breath guys, I'm on 6.68 and had the slowdown AGAIN all last night, so what is this three revisions and they can't figure this out now!?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spooling today:


> PID=085Dh
> DownloadID: 28RC
> Upgrading FW:
> L668:'L100'-'L667'
> ...


----------

